# New to BabyandBump



## mommy23bugs

Hi Everyone!!

I am so glad to find a new message board. I have three living children. My oldest son is seven, my middle son is five, and my youngest daughter just turned one year old. I had a daughter who we lost May 27, 2002 due to an umbilical cord accident. I have been married for twelve and a half years and am so lucky to have found such a great guy. We live in NJ, but will possilby have to move to a different state in August. I hope that it is ok that I am not pregnant or trying to conceive. I would love to have another child, but my pocket book and dh aren't on board as of yet. I am hopeful that it will change at some point. I am 37 years old so I am not getting any younger, but I can always think positively that we will have another one. I really enjoyed being pregnant particularly with my last child. Stranger things have happened!! Anyway, I can't think of anything else, but just wanted to thank everyone in advance for allowing me to be a part of this board.


----------



## Sarahkka

:hi:
Welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## tallybee

Hi, welcome to BnB! Of course you can be on here whilst not pregnant or TTC, loads of us are :hugs: there's a great Waiting to try (WTT) section and the parenting, family, general chatter and Girly Sanctuary (once you've been an active member long enough) are fabulous for support and advice! The ladies on here are fantastic xx


----------



## staceyg

welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome

V xxxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: welcome to bnb. Sorry to hear about your little girl x


----------



## mommy23bugs

Thanks for the warm welcome!! I really appreciate it!! I am not sure that we will be having another one, but I certainly hope so!!


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave:


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB!.


----------



## Every Rose

Welcome to B&B :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

